# Net cages.



## Jackson (May 14, 2005)

Hey,

I'm going to be breeding my H. Grandis in about a month or so and i wondered if the net cages (like the ones at www.virginiacheeseman.com) would be suitable?


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2005)

If you're talking about just a cage that they can mate in then yeah it should be fine. I like to give them the whole room though. That way the male has plenty of room to escape. Female Grandis' have a huge appetite.


----------



## Jackson (May 14, 2005)

Sorry, i meant to say to put an ootheca in and have the nympths in there.


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2005)

I raise chinese that way. They are always thirsty since it's an open net cage with a lot of air flow and no substrate. So I mist twice a day.


----------



## Ian (May 15, 2005)

Thats exactly what I raise my nymphs in. Just chuck a fruit fly culture in, and leave them, Although, virginia is a very nice lady I have to say, but for her nets, they are quite pricey, whilst being VERY easy to make.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2005)

What I use is actually for laundry. It is collapsible and is a good size.


----------



## Ian (May 16, 2005)

lol rick, "why is the laudry basket hangning from the ceiling rick?"


----------

